# Best climax ever?



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Without being TOO graphic, what did the best climax that you ever had feel like and how was it achieved?


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

DP with a vibrating egg on clit... heaven, orgasm was so strong I felt like I was gonna black out!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine started with an long and slow BJ, which then turned into a handjob, which was then taken to an explosive level when she surprised me with her finger and proceeded to massage my prostate gland at the same time. Best climax ever! 

She was a great girlfriend....but was not marriage material.


----------

